# do we have meetings anymore



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Been looking at the first thread about having a meeting and see nothing. Asked the site when and where the meeting is and it talked about last months meeting. Does anybody know what's going on?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not sure... April's meeting was at the wetland place or was that last month? then as you said nothing this month. I guess with it being summer people go on vacation.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meeting_cal.html

who are the BOD. people?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Then somebody should let us know. If the people who are in charge are hurt or in the hospital I apologize, please let us little people know what's going on.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I want to apologize for lack of a June meeting. The plans for the June field trip did not come together to visit John Bunker Sands Wetlands, and I did not get an alternate venue and should have communicated this earlier. The leadership team is working to rectify this and to plan our July meeting; we will have an announcement next week posted to the website and here on APC. If anyone would like to host a meeting or if you have a topic of interest, please let us know! You can email/PM me or or one of the other club officers (Michael Parkey, Alex Garcia, Nancy Bray) and we will be glad to work with you.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, I was starting to get worried. Most of our meetings are for the advanced plant person. I'm still a novice and don't know all the fancy names and stuff like that. Maybe a meeting that helps people like me learn some of the easy ways to identify things. Like, some tips for low light plants, easy plants, colorful plants that don't need CO2. Then maybe some tips for using CO2 and what plants have to have it. I'll see if I can find some places for our meetings.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how to set up a nice looking tank on a budget. how to make your on fertz. start over with all the good stuff I have forgot ferts, c02, lighting I know we have some people interested in joining.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good suggestions!

It seems that our out-of-town field trips are very poorly attended. We have more people at local aquarium stores, and the best turnout at member's homes. Favorite activities seem to be tank set-up demonstrations, plant trading, and socializing.

We would love more feed back, and really need offers to host from members.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I got lots of clippings to send to the next meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

who lives by public parks where we could do a pot luck style cook out or something like that. so I'm guessing the planing stages are back for meeting and we will have a july meeting in 2-3 weeks?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't live by one that we could use but River Legacy Park in North Arlington has a nice Pavilion and a restroom close by. A pot luck get together would be nice. We can still do plant trading as long as we bring ice chest to put them in. I like this idea.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The executive committee is meeting tonight, and I will bring this idea up. Thanks!


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

If we are doing this outside, maybe we can set up a small terrerium (sp?), or perhaps a "green water" project in a jar or something like that. Assuming someone knows how, I don't but would be interested.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Or maybe a small immersed system. (sorry about the spelling).


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I would love to scape a tank for someone. Just supply the materials and ideas as to what is wanted. I'm pretty good scaper.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input! The EC is following up on all these suggestions.

As part of that, look for two new sticky threads, "Yes, I can host a meeting!" and "Yes, I can do a presentation!"


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Bump will there be a July meeting.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

"Yes, I can host a meeting!" and "Yes, I can do a presentation!"
Whoever thought of these areas had a great idea. Thank you.


----------

